# Batman twitching!help! PHOTOS please help...



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank?1.5 gallons (temporary) 
What temperature is your tank?78
Does your tank have a filter?no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?no
Is your tank heated?yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish?I normally feed him 3-4 pellets a day.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?every other day.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?Prime water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:0
Nitrite:dont know
Nitrate:dont know
pH:dont know
Hardness:dont know
Alkalinity: dont know

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?pale,clamped fins,the white in his fins are RED this morning he had some sort of slime/fuzz hanging off his top fin.( it fell off while I gave him a salt bath and gave him a 100% water change)

How has your betta fish's behavior changed?twitchy swimming, he is also only using one of his pectoral fins.
When did you start noticing the symptoms?This morning.

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?Since I saw the white fuzz/slime I added 1 tsp of salt in his 1.5 gallon and I added a dose of fungus clear.( package says it is for bacteria and fungus) It's the only other thing I had on hand at the moment.


Does your fish have any history of being ill?Not really, he had finrot when I first got him but he has been ok ever since then.

How old is your fish (approximately)?I got him about a month ago.









This morning I noticed Batman sitting at the bottom of his tank. I freaked out! tapped the side and he didn't move! after a while he finally moved and I noticed his fins were real red and he was doing a twitchy swim and only using one of his pectoral fins. He also had a little bit of white fuzz slime stringy thing hanging from his top fin. I gave him a salt bath and did a 100% water change. (the white stuff fell off in the water while I was giving him a salt bath) This afternoon he is still doing the twitchy swimming and only using one pectoral fin. 

What else can I do?:-(
I feel like he is dieing and I feel awful ...I don't know what to do or what I am doing wrong..

BEFORE:











AFTER:










Administrator View Public Profile Send a private message to Administrator Find More Posts by Administrator


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

The white stringy fuzz is back again.:-(


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Id not do 100% water changes try 50% and make sure your floating him to reaclimatise him if hes removed for the 100% changes. is the string a part of his fin coming off?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Twitching can indicate parasites and/or irritation. I've had the same stringy stuff, and I was just assuming it was a type of fungus or maybe parasites. 

Aquarium salt would definitely help... Try doing daily 100% water changes with a tsp of aq. salt per gallon (only use the salt for ten days) and see how he does. Maybe 1 1/2 tsp of salt if it's very stubborn. The little extra shouldn't hurt him.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He is still twitching around in circles at the top of his tank. I have no idea what to do.I don't know what I did wrong.
I have aquarium salt in his tank right now.
It isn't a part of his fin its just a white stringy/slime.
:-(


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Doesn't matter if you have it in the tank right now- try what I said in the previous post. It should help to clear it up. Might take a bit, but hopefully he'll get better soon.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I removed him from the 1.5 gallon hexagon tank during water change.I added him back into the 1 gallon kritter keeper with aquarium salt. I didn't add anything else in the Kritter keeper...not even the heater.( just in case that was leeching something into the water) just him and the thermometer. I am using a heat lamp for the moment..it keeps his water at a constant 80degrees.
He is a tad bit more active, but he is still twitchy and not eating...pale.clamped fins..and he kind of hangs out around the top of the water and he usually is only using one of his pectoral fins...the white slime/fuzz is gone however....The twitch is making me worry...I don't see anything that would indicate velvet or ich.He also isn't rubbing against anything, he just hangs out around the top of the water, and it looks like he has little seizures and he swims in little circles while twitching.
:|:-(


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Should I try something like maracyn or parasite clear and see if it helps?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

His fins are stilled clamped and hes very twitchy...I might pick up a parasite medication while I'm up in the area of a pet store tonight. Which one would be better, coppersafe, or parasite clear?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd use Parasite Clear by Jungle- it's been most effective. I usually try not to use anything else than aq. salt, as it's the #1 treatment of most parasites, etc. But if you'd like to use meds, go with the second one.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was talking to Lupin in chat and he said sometimes it takes a few weeks to a month for parasites to show up when you get them new. So he recommend me to quarintine for a month just in case. I had the same stringy stuff on my female it looked like a spider web but she is not new. I havent seen it since I did the water change. I think it may have transfered from one of the new guys I got (the net maybe) it may not been something you did or didnt do so dont feel bad


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My local petstore didn't have much for medication so I was sort of at a loss for what to get..I picked up betta revive and maracide by mardel. They didn't have parasite clear or coppersafe.
I am just using the betta revive and aquarium salt for now, but he is still acting real sick.He hasn't ate anything since this has all started. :-(
He is still doing the tick..twitch thing..it looks like he is having seizures.:-(


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sorry he's not doing too well. 
I've heard that betta revive works quite well for a lot of people, so hopefully it will work for your betta too.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Keep up with the daily water changes and salt... hope he gets better soon.


----------



## alx (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi im sorry about your betta..
id like to know if you found the solution to make him feel better again..
thanks


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

alx said:


> Hi im sorry about your betta..
> id like to know if you found the solution to make him feel better again..
> thanks


I haven't yet. He still hasn't ate anything.I have been keeping up with daily water changes and aquarium salt with betta revive.
He doesn't seem to be twitching quite as badly today. The white fuzz is back again on his caudal fin. I hope he gets better. :-( I really have no idea what happened with my little guy.:-(


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I noticed the fuzz back on his caudal fin earlier today, so I decided betta revive and aquarium salt wasn't helping much. I went to petsmart (the only place that sells maracyn around here.) I got some maracyn two.


Came home 3 hours later to this (petsmart is a long way from my house):










How is this possible.
How can his whoole fin fall off in 3 hours! 

I did another water change when I got home and added the maracyn.
I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

"fall off" nope, nom nom.

_Parasite Clear asap_, do the water bottle mix and refrigerate the un-used portion. You should have a walmart near you.

Don't let the fish stores fool you, they HAVE the medications, they just don't sell them on the shelf. Ask if you can get doses at a 99c fish rate. Fish are normally sold at piece-rate without barcode.

I got a tube of "PolyGuard" from Seachem, it contains gram negative, gram positive, antifungal, antiparasite and carbonate in it. The tiny scoop is a ten gallon dose so you'd have to do the water bottle fraction for accurate 1g doses.

The tube is about six bucks but treats one thousand gallons. Treatment cycle is 3 days at dosage, duration two weeks.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup, that's tail-biting for you. 

If you still aren't able to find any Parasite Clear- keep going w/ the salt for ten days and the water changes... salt ime/imo is the number one cure for parasites.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been giving him maracyn two to help heal it up nicely.He stopped the twitchy seizure thing.
I got him some bloodworms, and he is eating those.
At least he is eating something! woohoo!

It looks to me like he may have a little bit of fin regrowth already? Anyone know how long it usually takes to regrow a whole fin?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

It's hard to tell if it's regrowing or if that's just the wound healing...

It will take him a while, and his fin may look different after it's grown back, but they do regrow fins. I'm glad he seems to be feeling better.  That was one heck of a tail-biting episode!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

on overfed girls I've seen about an eighth inch per day when they're young but expect slower healing... after he gets about an inch of growth start giving him a mirror to flare at. Before then it could harm his chances of returning to full length.


----------

